# My New Masterbuilt Mod



## Pilot Bird (May 29, 2019)

I got a package from Jonok yesterday with parts for my new Masterbuilt smoke mod that allows me to use chunks.
This is what came in the box:











This is what my smoker looked like prior to the mod:






























This is removal of the old chip loader:


























Wiring was starting to have heat issues.  Cleaned everything up, reconnected it and opted not to flip element because I didn’t want to drill any more holes.

Putting in the blocking plates and valve:
	

		
			
		

		
	



















Putting in stand,smoke generator and drip pan:














Put some wood in the pan, turned it up to 275 and watched for anything bad to happen. 






Came up to 275 by about 45 minutes, and made nice blue smoke.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gonna rub up a couple butts and get them on for an overnight smoke!


----------



## smokinbarrles (May 29, 2019)

very cool! i like that alot.


----------



## Spodie Odie (May 29, 2019)

I may have to try this myself. I was looking at Jonok's recent post earlier today. Genius Mod for sure


----------



## Jonok (May 29, 2019)

Damn, PB, you didn’t waste any time putting stuff together!

Looks like stuff fits in your smoker ok.

Great photo essay.

How is your cook going?


----------



## Pilot Bird (May 29, 2019)

Thanks, I couldn’t wait. I started the smoker at about 16:00 got up to temperature very quick. Nice blue smoke. I have pics to post I’m working until late this evening. The price to pay.


----------



## Pilot Bird (May 29, 2019)

Spodie Odie said:


> I may have to try this myself. I was looking at Jonok's recent post earlier today. Genius Mod for sure


I’m going to send him a a gratuity and my first child. Set it at 16:00 next morning 08:30 it was tasty.


----------



## Pilot Bird (May 29, 2019)

Spodie Odie said:


> I may have to try this myself. I was looking at Jonok's recent post earlier today. Genius Mod for sure


Worked great fantastic.


----------



## Pilot Bird (May 29, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> very cool! i like that alot.


Worked great.


----------



## Pilot Bird (May 29, 2019)

I’ll post product pics when I get through with my day and night job.


----------



## Pilot Bird (May 29, 2019)

In the pork page.


----------



## Pilot Bird (Jun 9, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> very cool! i like that alot.


Works great, just some burnt ends, and a roast.


----------



## Pilot Bird (Jun 9, 2019)

Spodie Odie said:


> I may have to try this myself. I was looking at Jonok's recent post earlier today. Genius Mod for sure


I’d recommend it, works great.


----------



## motsyball (Jun 17, 2019)

Jonok said:


> Damn, PB, you didn’t waste any time putting stuff together!
> 
> Looks like stuff fits in your smoker ok.
> 
> Great photo essay.


So are you selling this mod kit Jonok?


----------



## Jonok (Jun 17, 2019)

I have made enough of them that I could probably be talked into selling one.  If you're interested, shoot me a PM.


----------



## motsyball (Jun 18, 2019)

Is there a thread on this forum where people posted all the various modifications they have done to their Masterbuilt electric smoker?


----------



## motsyball (Jul 10, 2019)

I want to give a shout out to Jonok who helped me modify my MES 30. I installed the custom made mod package from him and its now a beast!


----------



## Pilot Bird (Jul 10, 2019)

motsyball said:


> Is there a thread on this forum where people posted all the various modifications they have done to their Masterbuilt electric smoker?


I’d start one but I’m technically challenged. I have a difficult time just posting pics. Great idea.


----------

